# Goodbye Boots



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

On Wednesday I said goodbye by my beloved Boots. She died boggling in my boyfriend's arms - couldnt have asked for a better way I guess....

She had turned into a gentle loving old girl but as a youngster she caused havoc and certainly taught me to be thorough in my rat proofing.

I will miss the old girl who taught me so much and took all our new babies under her wing.

Rest in Peace old girl and play hard at the Bridge with Luna xxxx
|
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8112070631/in/set-72157631450177636


----------



## fox (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear Boots


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Good bye Boots! Have fun over there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am sure she is having fun at the bridge.

She can chew all the walls she likes without me telling her off and stash as many tea lights as she wants...I still find them hidden in the strangest of places. Plus she is back together with Luna now.

I miss her terribly and it still doesn't feel like she's gone. But at least I can say she had a great ratty life. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss  my rat's name is boots too, hope my boots lives as long as yours did


----------

